# ms6541 manual and driver



## Vanguard (Jul 23, 2004)

anyone any idea where i can get a manual or jumper settings for fp1(power,hdd led,reset switch) on an ms6541 v1.0 mobo please. :4-dontkno


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 23, 2004)

*Help please*

I have this motherboard (MS-6541) of an compaq EVO D310, and i need
the info for conect the power switch, IDE activity, power LED, reset
switch, speakers cables etc.

I found a compaq manual with the info about the jumpers but without
the F_P1 pin position.

Thanks in advance.

:4-dontkno


----------



## MARK HENKEL (Feb 7, 2007)

I Just Read Your Post From Last Summer. I Have The Same Problem Did You Find Your Answer? I Could Use The F_p1 Pin Locations.


----------



## lwinstein (May 25, 2007)

I have the same problem with the F_P1 , I have located the PS but cannot find the led pins or reset.


----------



## sirchasen (Mar 13, 2009)

I found the power on pins, I am using a tower that does not match this mb, but the power switch black/white works on pin 5+7. I am trying to find the pr/led and hdd/ld for the ms-6541, the board came from a compaq D510.


----------



## raul_win07 (Jun 28, 2009)

ya me funcionó todo ok...

el pin 1-3 es P-LED
el pin 2-4 es H-LED
el pin 5-6 es PW Button


----------

